# Stalk Market Community



## CharityDiary (Jun 25, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhnD2b91gsHydDMteV9OVnlOb1BBMkJqeWNDUlJTSkE&usp=sharing

Use the link above to access our community Stalk Market Spreadsheet! Once your request to edit has been accepted, you may start posting your turnip prices!

We had a great first week, with many of us selling turnips in the 500-bell range. We hope to continue this profit streak.

Thanks to everyone participating for making this a successful community project! =)

~Charity

_*Helpful Tip:*
If you see someone with a high turnip price, and would like to PM them on these forums, you must go to your Inbox and compose an outgoing message to their account name. Searching for their name via the Advanced Search feature doesn't seem to work._


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 25, 2013)

Awesome! glad to hear we got it covered  I'm requesting access now

P.S. oh. can I have spot 2 on this sheet too? ^^


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 25, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> Awesome! glad to hear we got it covered  I'm requesting access now
> 
> P.S. oh. can I have spot 2 on this sheet too? ^^



*TWO spots?* Sure.

But why???


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 25, 2013)

not 2 spots. I meant the second row. I got used to being directly under you on the sheet ^^ easy access and all 

Edit: oh I can see the slots are all the same. that's fine then :3 yaaay I get to keep my spot!


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I may join this project next week (I've forgotten some of my prices from this week and I don't want to guess). Hopefully Joan will be selling her turnips in my town for even lower this time! c:


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 25, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> not 2 spots. I meant the second row. I got used to being directly under you on the sheet ^^ easy access and all
> 
> Edit: oh I can see the slots are all the same. that's fine then :3 yaaay I get to keep my spot!



Oh haha. Yeah, you can continue to be beneath me =)

Uhhh... =\

You know what I mean.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes  o-o 

@insane you don't have to guess just leave some spots blank ^^ if nothing else you can help us out by contributing your prices if you like! we'd be glad to help you sell for as much as you can!

P.S. Did I just have an OCD moment with a row on a spreadsheet? Well if daytrading turnips doesn't work out I can be the break out character on a TBS sitcom.


----------



## barronn30 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Charity, I requested access.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 25, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard: Oh! Well, if you don't mind me doing that I may as well request to join now! I know what my current turnip price is, and I know it's been consecutively decreasing since Monday morning!


----------



## maarowak (Jun 25, 2013)

Requested access! Thank you in advance!


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 25, 2013)

@Insane: there's no downside to helping you out, even if you don't have the winning price  just tip your turnip buddy! (who you sell to)


----------



## Gearhead31 (Jun 25, 2013)

Can I join


----------



## Numeral (Jun 25, 2013)

Just sent my request, good luck to everyone with prices this week


----------



## hobby103 (Jun 25, 2013)

Great to hear it's private. I was wondering how long it would take until someone started trolling us actually. My email I requested under is hurricaneball93@aim.com so you are aware.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 25, 2013)

hobby103 said:


> Great to hear it's private. I was wondering how long it would take until someone started trolling us actually. My email I requested under is hurricaneball93@aim.com so you are aware.



I was probably naive to think with the nature of animal crossing as a game you wouldn't get that sort of behavior. *shrugs*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gearhead31 said:


> Can I join



request permission same as anyone else ^^


----------



## Anson (Jun 25, 2013)

I made an account here just after seeing the previous thread about beating the stalk market. Looking forward to contributing my turnip data, if I get approved.


----------



## hobby103 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey I have a question. So my turnips have increased the previous two times I checked, the first by 42, and the second by 27. It is currently at 163. Would this be considered a large or small spike and should I sell tomorrow morning or wait till the afternoon then sell?


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 25, 2013)

hobby103 said:


> Hey I have a question. So my turnips have increased the previous two times I checked, the first by 42, and the second by 27. It is currently at 163. Would this be considered a large or small spike and should I sell tomorrow morning or wait till the afternoon then sell?



If the third increase is higher than 250, it's a large spike, and you should sell.

If the third increase is less than 250, wait for the fourth increase and sell, because it's probably a small spike.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlackBloodWizard said:


> I was probably naive to think with the nature of animal crossing as a game you wouldn't get that sort of behavior. *shrugs*



I thought the same. Don't feel bad.


----------



## witchiez (Jun 25, 2013)

I also want to join the stalk market community.  sent the request btw.


----------



## hobby103 (Jun 25, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> If the third increase is higher than 250, it's a large spike, and you should sell.
> 
> If the third increase is less than 250, wait for the fourth increase and sell, because it's probably a small spike.
> 
> ...



Okay thanks!


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 25, 2013)

Sent my request


----------



## sydney (Jun 25, 2013)

requested access !


----------



## Oriana (Jun 25, 2013)

Sent my request.


----------



## Gearhead31 (Jun 25, 2013)

I requested access also. I have 12, 000 turnips to sell


----------



## ekul1018 (Jun 25, 2013)

Request sent. Do you need my e-mail?


----------



## Toddhewitt (Jun 25, 2013)

I've sent my request for access


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry I was a little late accepting some requests, I was watching a movie.


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank's for adding me!  Time to make more money.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 26, 2013)

The best revenge is living well! lets make some bells this week everybunny!

- - - Post Merge - - -

hm, we have a 276 bell hit from Numeral, I don't know if I'm going to pm him/her though, it may or may not be optimum.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 26, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> The best revenge is living well! lets make some bells this week everybunny!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> hm, we have a 276 bell hit from Numeral, I don't know if I'm going to pm him/her though, it may or may not be optimum.



Yeah, we'll probably get some spikes from other people as well.


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 26, 2013)

Q_Q Bloody trolls! One would think it would be safe in an Animal Crossing community!

I have sent a request also.


----------



## FunnyDude (Jun 26, 2013)

This morning i had a huge spike of 401 bells. Sadly they are 166 now >_< and nobody pmed me xD


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 26, 2013)

Every time someone is selling Turnips for a high price they go offline! XD Or its just a ridiculous time (but that's time zones for ya).


----------



## ioukta (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello everybody, I sent a request, I can't wait to make more bells in this game than what fossils make me haha.
I'm in france, so you see what my time zone is. When it's evening for me it's afternoon for the US. 
Shouldn't we exchange Friend codes first? (email is babou payet)


----------



## Uaedaien (Jun 26, 2013)

Sent a request; such a shame it has to be done this way. 

The troll was also messing with the friend codes on top of the prices.


----------



## sydney (Jun 26, 2013)

I really want to sell x-x


----------



## Pandoria (Jun 26, 2013)

I requested access to the spreadsheet, thanks


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 26, 2013)

ioukta said:


> Hello everybody, I sent a request, I can't wait to make more bells in this game than what fossils make me haha.
> I'm in france, so you see what my time zone is. When it's evening for me it's afternoon for the US.
> Shouldn't we exchange Friend codes first? (email is babou payet)



the friend codes and timezones  are all on the the spreadsheet. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

P.S. lol now the trolls are downrating our threads. xD


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 26, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:
			
		

> P.S. lol now the trolls are downrating our threads. xD



They're just mad cause they don't have any money.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 26, 2013)

Maybe 

I've noticed a lot of you haven't added me, which is fine. but if you can spare the space. we really should try to add everyone we can on the spreadsheet ^^ makes things easier.


----------



## AchillesPDX (Jun 26, 2013)

I've requested access as well.
I've been keeping track of my turnips in my own spreadsheet to look for tell-tale patterns - last week I got the "small spike" but the week before and this week are both "constantly decreasing." Very sad times. I've got 5000 turnips I need to offload before Sunday, so hopefully someone on here has some luck!


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 26, 2013)

I saw some pretty tempting prices today (in the 300's) ^^ here's hoping!

- - - Post Merge - - -

going to contact shasha ^^


----------



## VicGG (Jun 26, 2013)

Looking for some good prices


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 27, 2013)

I sold off my stock for 500+ it felt good. but if better prices happen, more power to you guys!


----------



## Exarch (Jun 27, 2013)

Who had/has them for 500+? I'm not a member of the spreadsheet but I have 10000 turnips that I need to sell soon.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 27, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> I sold off my stock for 500+ it felt good. but if better prices happen, more power to you guys!



We're so good at this 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Exarch said:


> Who had/has them for 500+? I'm not a member of the spreadsheet but I have 10000 turnips that I need to sell soon.



If you go to the spreadsheet in the original post, the person in row 62 has the 500+ price.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 27, 2013)

Our friend here said s/he doesn't have access to the sheet, do you plan to join us?


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh gosh, I should have jumped on that price! Here's hoping either my boyfriend or I get a late spike... ; -;


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 27, 2013)

yeah it pays to check this thread as well as the chat area on the spreadsheet itself! ^^


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 27, 2013)

Well I kind of only wanted to do the stalk market locally (which only leaves my boyfriend's town as an optional place to compare prices), but I also don't want to lose bells! T _T Maybe I can find plenty of people playing Animal Crossing this weekend and one will randomly say "Oh I have turnip prices at 587 bells a piece," haha! /wishfulthinking


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 27, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> Well I kind of only wanted to do the stalk market locally (which only leaves my boyfriend's town as an optional place to compare prices), but I also don't want to lose bells! T _T Maybe I can find plenty of people playing Animal Crossing this weekend and one will randomly say "Oh I have turnip prices at 587 bells a piece," haha! /wishfulthinking



I would love to have an AC LAN party. but I don't know that many people that play irl...or even have a 3ds <.<


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah... I only know like one other, other than those who live with me. xD And streetpass is nearly IMPOSSIBLE to do here! o:< I'm staying at a friend who has NL's house tomorrow night, then this weekend we're going to an anime convention in a big(gish) city, so hopefully we'll find some people who share our interest in the game to exchange friendcodes with and do some street passing with! c:


----------



## Exarch (Jun 27, 2013)

I've applied, my prices have gone down all week but rose from wednesday afternoon (about 60 bells each) to thursday afternoon (99 bells each)

Does the spreadsheet note time zones?


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 27, 2013)

Exarch said:


> I've applied, my prices have gone down all week but rose from wednesday afternoon (about 60 bells each) to thursday afternoon (99 bells each)
> 
> Does the spreadsheet note time zones?



Yes.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 27, 2013)

Exarch: I hope my prices will soon do the same! What time slot are you on now, Thursday afternoon? Your price might rise one or two more times. Or it could be a random pattern, which is probably the hardest call to make!


----------



## Exarch (Jun 27, 2013)

Thursday afternoon, yeah.

I think this is a spike pattern, I missed the morning price though so I'm not sure if it started raising then or in the afternoon.


----------



## ioukta (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll add everyone when i get home after work. My question is though, you guys talk about PMing on here. But is there a way to know U have a PM if you don't have the forum open in front of you? Like only place i'll have the internet is at home, let's say I'm playing, therefore not paying attention to the CPU, how do i not miss the PM? do you guys play with the gates open all the time? How do I let you know I'm home and able to open my gate? That's the organisation I'm trying to understand... sorry I'm an overthinker. Just tell me what you expect from me i'll do it lol


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 27, 2013)

ioukta said:


> I'll add everyone when i get home after work. My question is though, you guys talk about PMing on here. But is there a way to know U have a PM if you don't have the forum open in front of you? Like only place i'll have the internet is at home, let's say I'm playing, therefore not paying attention to the CPU, how do i not miss the PM? do you guys play with the gates open all the time? How do I let you know I'm home and able to open my gate? That's the organisation I'm trying to understand... sorry I'm an overthinker. Just tell me what you expect from me i'll do it lol



Well, I'm at my computer most of the time, and I have it set to where it notifies me via email if someone sends me a PM on here. I've just always assumed that's how others do it as well.

If you have a high price, make sure you're prepared to receive PM's and requests to come to your town. If everyone is prepared when they get a high price, there really shouldn't be an issue.

If you see someone with a high turnip price, and would like to PM them on these forums, you must go to your Inbox and compose an outgoing message to their account name. Searching for their name via the Advanced Search feature doesn't seem to work.


----------



## ioukta (Jun 27, 2013)

Ah ok, well to be sure to be on to pof this i changed my email on here to the gmail one that is pretty inactive so i'll get notified on my phone. It's all good. Thnak you for your answer! Can someone PM me see if it works?


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 27, 2013)

ioukta said:


> Ah ok, well to be sure to be on to pof this i changed my email on here to the gmail one that is pretty inactive so i'll get notified on my phone. It's all good. Thnak you for your answer! Can someone PM me see if it works?



Sent it


----------



## ioukta (Jun 27, 2013)

hmm well this time the settings are saved but TBT is long sending me the email.
As long as it takes less than 6 hours I guess it'll be ok lol


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 27, 2013)

I've added a new page to the spreadsheet =)


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 27, 2013)

What's this?


----------



## gerin (Jun 27, 2013)

Requested access but in the mean time does anybody currently have any good prices?


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 27, 2013)

gerin said:


> Requested access but in the mean time does anybody currently have any good prices?



The highest reported price atm is 179 but around half of the users haven't reported their afternoon prices yet.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 27, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> What's this?



Premium items!

If someone ever has Perfect Apples as their premium item, they're in for a gigantic tip from me. I have hunnids of them.


----------



## sharkstache (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm at 273 bells right now if anyone's interested


----------



## sydney (Jun 27, 2013)

I need to sell but I'm nowhere near wifi and I'm on a train :x

- - - Post Merge - - -

Did I miss the best price? Omg I might cry I lost so much money then...


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh yeah, shark and perfect fruit sales are sure to be a hit! I pitched an idea like this one the last thread. glad it got implemented here!


----------



## Kirito (Jun 27, 2013)

I have turnips at 563 bells at my retail, I'm charging 25k bells per trip if anyone is interested


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 27, 2013)

Kirito said:


> I have turnips at 563 bells at my retail, I'm charging 25k bells per trip if anyone is interested



I'm interested, I sent you a PM with my friend code.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 27, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> Oh yeah, shark and perfect fruit sales are sure to be a hit! I pitched an idea like this one the last thread. glad it got implemented here!



Great =)


----------



## Exarch (Jun 28, 2013)

Kirito said:


> I have turnips at 563 bells at my retail, I'm charging 25k bells per trip if anyone is interested



I'm also interested, sent you a pm.

My turnips are at 155 at the moment.


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 28, 2013)

Exarch said:
			
		

> I'm also interested, sent you a pm.
> 
> My turnips are at 155 at the moment.



Apparently he time traveled and what not in the hour after he posted. Not even I got the awesome price...


----------



## Exarch (Jun 28, 2013)

Ah, that's a pity :\


----------



## Tetsuya (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone have any really high stalk market prices ( I wouldn't mind paying bells per trip if I have too)


----------



## Wuzzly (Jun 28, 2013)

i need a high price too...why doesn't anywhere have a chat for turnips in particular?


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 28, 2013)

Wuzzly said:


> i need a high price too...why doesn't anywhere have a chat for turnips in particular?



Chill! Someone will have a good price in the next day or two. Just consult the spreadsheet regularly.


----------



## ioukta (Jun 28, 2013)

you can charge for the trip to ur town??? how do you do that?


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 28, 2013)

ioukta said:


> you can charge for the trip to ur town??? how do you do that?



You open up the chat window and demand that they pay you.


----------



## ioukta (Jun 28, 2013)

ooh ok. So u find the player and hand him money?


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 28, 2013)

ioukta said:


> ooh ok. So u find the player and hand him money?


Yep, pretty much.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 28, 2013)

I got 400 bells for an hour. I'm opening my gate now.


----------



## Tetsuya (Jun 28, 2013)

Joan is selling at my town for 91 per turnip. Only willing to Collaborate with someone who has a really high turnip price . Then we can both reap the benefits. By going from my town stocking up the locker to yours selling.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 28, 2013)

Tetsuya said:


> Joan is selling at my town for 91 per turnip. Only willing to Collaborate with someone who has a really high turnip price . Then we can both reap the benefits. By going from my town stocking up the locker to yours selling.



ask again in a half hour if you have the time, all the west coast (pacific time) players still have morning prices.


----------



## Oriana (Jun 28, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard, may I sell at your place?


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 28, 2013)

Oriana said:


> BlackBloodWizard, may I sell at your place?



go ahead, but hurry. you have 25 minutes.


----------



## Oriana (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok, thanks. Adding your FC now.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 28, 2013)

guess I better get on that too.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 28, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> guess I better get on that too.



Best of luck to the both of you =)


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 28, 2013)

gate open


----------



## Tetsuya (Jun 28, 2013)

yeah I have the time.


----------



## Oriana (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks again BlackWoodWizard.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 28, 2013)

Tetsuya said:


> yeah I have the time.


Well I'm gming an rpg today, so I might not. but let me see what my price is first!


Oriana said:


> Thanks again BlackWoodWizard.



np hun ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

nevermind, my price plummeted anyway xD


----------



## gerin (Jun 28, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> Well I'm gming an rpg today, so I might not. but let me see what my price is first!
> 
> 
> np hun ^^
> ...


 Even though the price plummeted can I still come sell? I just need to cash out this week while I can lol


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 28, 2013)

mrm. I'm a  bit busy now. but you can if you're desperate. but I think even this late in the week think you can find something better than 154.


----------



## gerin (Jun 28, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> mrm. I'm a  bit busy now. but you can if you're desperate. but I think even this late in the week think you can find something better than 154.



I just won't have time tomorrow to sell but I'm free all day so if you're busy now don't worry about it!


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 28, 2013)

gerin said:


> I just won't have time tomorrow to sell but I'm free all day so if you're busy now don't worry about it!



yeah I get freed up  lateish my time if that works for you. 8-9-10 pacific seems about right. I'll be on in the evening ^^ I'll just say that. look out for me!

- - - Post Merge - - -

plus it will give you time to find a better price.


----------



## Tetsuya (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone got updates on high prices?


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 28, 2013)

Tetsuya said:


> Anyone got updates on high prices?



Someone has 160. That's the highest.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 28, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> Someone has 160. That's the highest.



not a very good day. ._.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 28, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> not a very good day. ._.



Well, that price would be a pretty good price if you were trying to beat the stalk market alone. That's almost two times what you can buy turnips for...


----------



## Cake (Jun 28, 2013)

Turnip prices don't raise after thursday afternoon unless it's a random pattern.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 28, 2013)

Cake said:


> Turnip prices don't raise after thursday afternoon unless it's a random pattern.



Well, they can.

They just can't _begin_ to raise after Thursday afternoon.

For example, they can increase on Thursday morning, again on Friday morning and Friday afternoon, and spike on Saturday morning.


----------



## sydney (Jun 28, 2013)

;-; I have to sell tomorrow


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 28, 2013)

sydney said:


> ;-; I have to sell tomorrow



We all do, if we don't they'll rot.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm starting to think the google doc and this thread are becoming pretty pointless since through out the entire week anyone with good prices just made their own thread.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 28, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I'm starting to think the google doc and this thread are becoming pretty pointless since through out the entire week anyone with good prices just made their own thread.



What about people who need to sell, but don't want to go searching for threads about high prices?

For example, if I still had turnips right now, I could look at the spreadsheet and see that Chris has the highest price for today at 160, and I could contact them to sell my turnips. That would be impossible otherwise.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 29, 2013)

yeah, it is pretty helpful ^^


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 29, 2013)

I find it quite helpful to quickly find good sell prices at a glance. If only more users would post their prices regularly... Would it be ok to remove people from the list who haven't been reporting in for like a week or two to keep the sheet from getting cluttered?


----------



## Tetsuya (Jun 29, 2013)

Looking for a really high turnip price who wouldn't mind time locking their town 535+ I have joan selling for 90 bells.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 29, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> I find it quite helpful to quickly find good sell prices at a glance. If only more users would post their prices regularly... Would it be ok to remove people from the list who haven't been reporting in for like a week or two to keep the sheet from getting cluttered?



Yes. I'm noticing that a lot of people stop posting their prices after they sell their turnips, even if it's early in the week. If this continues to happen, I guess I'll be removing them.


----------



## sydney (Jun 29, 2013)

I took a trip for 3 days, and I feel like my town is in shambles... I'm sure I'll have lost all my money, I don't think anyone will have good prices today....


----------



## sydney (Jun 29, 2013)

Chris, I might want to sell at your town...


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jun 29, 2013)

sydney said:


> I took a trip for 3 days, and I feel like my town is in shambles... I'm sure I'll have lost all my money, I don't think anyone will have good prices today....



this makes me very sad


----------



## hexomega (Jun 29, 2013)

What are the turnip prices today? Mine are too low to bother mentioning. I sold half of mine yesterday morning (that was all I had in my inventory and I had to go out to do something) but in the afternoon the price dropped ridiculously low so I figured I'd wait. No luck.


----------



## jaso1n (Jun 29, 2013)

requested, thanks!


----------



## Cake (Jun 29, 2013)

I've never played the stalk market before but i'm going to buy turnips tomorrow. I have 1,600,000 bells so how many turnips should I buy?


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 29, 2013)

Cake said:


> I've never played the stalk market before but i'm going to buy turnips tomorrow. I have 1,600,000 bells so how many turnips should I buy?



As many as you feel comfortable with and be sure not to exceed your storage space. Since it's your first time I'd start a bit on the small side like around 500,000 bells or so. As you become more familiar with the market and feel more confident with taking a higher risk you can always buy more.


----------



## AlanS181824 (Jun 29, 2013)

Accidentally deleted something on the Document. I'm so sorry :/ It was where you said "What's BST"
Sorry Charity :/


----------



## SFFRulesOK (Jun 30, 2013)

I usually stop posting for the last two days because prices are low, but if that bugs people I will definitely post for the whole week! I also will add a note on the sheet, but I'm going on vacation July 5-7, so I probably won't be playing this week.


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 30, 2013)

SFFRulesOK said:


> I usually stop posting for the last two days because prices are low, but if that bugs people I will definitely post for the whole week!


Yes please do! You never know, you just may have a random pattern which makes any price possible even at the last time slot. 500+ bell Saturday afternoon? It's possible!


----------



## Gamer720 (Jun 30, 2013)

I hope to get permissions soon, I'd love to add my prices and finally get into the Turnip Trades


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 30, 2013)

Gamer720 said:


> I hope to get permissions soon, I'd love to add my prices and finally get into the Turnip Trades



Welcome, there's lots of bells to be made here! Just don't miss Joan tomorrow morning!


----------



## Gamer720 (Jun 30, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> Welcome, there's lots of bells to be made here! Just don't miss Joan tomorrow morning!



Well thank you, and I hope so haha. Tomorrow morning will be my first time buying from her, and I play to spend around 2 million bells on turnips alone.


----------



## Teranu (Jun 30, 2013)

Just requested access, sounds like an awesome idea!


----------



## Tetsuya (Jun 30, 2013)

Gamer720 said:


> Well thank you, and I hope so haha. Tomorrow morning will be my first time buying from her, and I play to spend around 2 million bells on turnips alone.


You can just buy from me. For 90 bells each.


----------



## hyoshen (Jun 30, 2013)

Requested access too  No wonder people are loaded with bells!


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 30, 2013)

AlanS181824 said:


> Accidentally deleted something on the Document. I'm so sorry :/ It was where you said "What's BST"
> Sorry Charity :/



No worries. Looks the same to me! =)


----------



## HaloKatzchen (Jun 30, 2013)

Just requested access as well. Joan is selling at 104 today, is anyone else having her sell lower?


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 30, 2013)

I won't be able to take part with the turnip chart at the end of this week as I'm off to London for my birthday! So no direct internet unless I can edit the chart on my DS wifi.


----------



## Tetsuya (Jun 30, 2013)

have fun


----------



## sweetfire (Jun 30, 2013)

I would like to request access please


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 30, 2013)

sweetfire said:


> I would like to request access please



I'm assuming I just granted the request. I don't even look at them anymore, I just accept them lol =)


----------



## Gamer720 (Jun 30, 2013)

Added my information  However, I am confused about the strike-through? Do you strike out the price on Sunday if it's past 12?


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 30, 2013)

Does anyone have the turnip lady in their town at the moment?
I woke up too late to get any ._.


----------



## Tetsuya (Jun 30, 2013)

She is selling for 90 at my town.


----------



## DiscordDave (Jun 30, 2013)

Tetsuya said:


> She is selling for 90 at my town.



Oooh, may I please buy in your town?


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 30, 2013)

Bought 7100 Turnips for 100 each today


----------



## Tetsuya (Jun 30, 2013)

DiscordDave said:


> Oooh, may I please buy in your town?


addding u now sure why not.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 30, 2013)

Tetsuya said:


> She is selling for 90 at my town.



Can I come please?


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 30, 2013)

some glitch happened so it posted my comment twice ._.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 30, 2013)

REQUESTED


----------



## magneto (Jun 30, 2013)

My first time buying turnips today. Bought 100 @108 each. Can prices fluctuate _within _any given day, or do they only change once daily?


----------



## Tetsuya (Jun 30, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> some glitch happened so it posted my comment twice ._.



yeah I added u already

- - - Post Merge - - -



magneto said:


> My first time buying turnips today. Bought 100 @108 each. Can prices fluctuate _within _any given day, or do they only change once daily?


they change twice a day, once before noon and after noon is the next time it changes. Theres a few patterns u can get, a random pattern,increasing,decreasing,large spike


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 30, 2013)

Tetsuya said:


> yeah I added u already
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> they change twice a day, once before noon and after noon is the next time it changes. Theres a few patterns u can get, a random pattern,increasing,decreasing,large spike



okaY thanks!
do you have Bamboo yet?
if not I can bring you some


----------



## Tetsuya (Jun 30, 2013)

nope but I would appreciate a donation (to give away later on in the week)


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 30, 2013)

My pattern last week was "decreasing", I think my prices hit 62 or so Saturday. So they should jump backup this week hopefully.


----------



## jaso1n (Jun 30, 2013)

I hate trying to find Joan in my village


----------



## Tetsuya (Jun 30, 2013)

traceguy said:


> My pattern last week was "decreasing", I think my prices hit 62 or so Saturday. So they should jump backup this week hopefully.


Whats your joan prices?


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 30, 2013)

Tetsuya said:


> nope but I would appreciate a donation (to give away later on in the week)



Thanks for letting me over, and thanks for the donation ^^


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 30, 2013)

Tetsuya said:


> Whats your joan prices?



Joan prices were 108 today. On Monday, Reese will either be buying for <60 or start a rising pattern at 60>... Or maybe just jump back up to the top.


----------



## barronn30 (Jul 1, 2013)

Did my data get erased from the spreadsheet? I stopped posting prices after Thursday since I already posted my small spike and every day after was a decline.


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 1, 2013)

barronn30 said:


> Did my data get erased from the spreadsheet? I stopped posting prices after Thursday since I already posted my small spike and every day after was a decline.



The price data on the sheet is cleared every week.


----------



## barronn30 (Jul 1, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> The price data on the sheet is cleared every week.



Oh, my name/FC was removed too.


----------



## Chrissy (Jul 1, 2013)

Requested access! I didn't record the prices for Monday or Tuesday but I will do my best.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 1, 2013)

barronn30 said:


> Oh, my name/FC was removed too.



Actually, I did notice something rather strange the other day. I wasn't sure, but it looked to me as if the bottom three of four people had been erased. No one said anything, so I just assumed I was imagining things.

My apologies.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 1, 2013)

I've requested access. I'll start keeping track of the prices of turnips. Thanks in advance for this project! My turnips spoiled before I could sell them elsewhere. >.<


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 1, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I've requested access. I'll start keeping track of the prices of turnips. Thanks in advance for this project! My turnips spoiled before I could sell them elsewhere. >.<



That's awful. Hopefully that doesn't happen again


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 1, 2013)

I might download one of those free texting apps to provide a phone number. That way you guys can text me if I get some good prices. I rarely check PMs. I have my phone with me and will be notified of each and every text.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 1, 2013)

Okay, I've posted all the info in a new column. Thanks.


----------



## AlanS181824 (Jul 1, 2013)

Anyone selling above 200? I bought loads of turnips and I really want to see a turnover


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 1, 2013)

AlanS181824 said:


> Anyone selling above 200? I bought loads of turnips and I really want to see a turnover



It's only Monday!

Besides, we'll probably have 500+ prices later in the week.


----------



## Tetsuya (Jul 1, 2013)

I've seen500+ on mondays before..


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 1, 2013)

Tetsuya said:


> I've seen500+ on mondays before..



Too bad.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 1, 2013)

AlanS181824 said:


> Anyone selling above 200? I bought loads of turnips and I really want to see a turnover



Just stay tuned on the page and look at turnip prices. By the time it's Friday there will be at least 500+ prices, like Charity said.


----------



## barronn30 (Jul 1, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> Actually, I did notice something rather strange the other day. I wasn't sure, but it looked to me as if the bottom three of four people had been erased. No one said anything, so I just assumed I was imagining things.
> 
> My apologies.



Oh okay, no problem!
I will re-add.

edit: oh thats weird, it came back. Maybe a glitch?
I will update my prices for today.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 1, 2013)

barronn30 said:


> Oh okay, no problem!
> I will re-add.
> 
> edit: oh thats weird, it came back. Maybe a glitch?
> I will update my prices for today.



Maybe its just something with the saving part of Google.


----------



## Namurashi (Jul 1, 2013)

I've requested access. E-mail is the same as my username. :]

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've got a whopping 48 bells each at mine. hahaha


----------



## robinsparkles (Jul 1, 2013)

Just joined and added my info on the sheet. This is great!


----------



## X66x66 (Jul 1, 2013)

I just requested permission to access!


----------



## Tetsuya (Jul 2, 2013)

Any high prices yet?Anyone?


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 2, 2013)

Tetsuya said:


> Any high prices yet?Anyone?



Monday is almost always a dead day. but it does help to establish patterns. ^^'


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 2, 2013)

Prices are a bit higher today, in the low to mid 100 range.


----------



## gerin (Jul 2, 2013)

I missed monday mornings price but went from 83 to 168... Im guessing this is most likely the random pattern?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 2, 2013)

Most likely. That's pretty odd, considering Monday and Tuesday are normally dead days. Tuesday is normally much better but not great.


----------



## gerin (Jul 2, 2013)

331 not too bad for a tuesday!


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 2, 2013)

gerin said:


> 331 not too bad for a tuesday!


Can I come to your town and sell mine?


----------



## gerin (Jul 2, 2013)

Mr. L said:


> Can I come to your town and sell mine?


Sure. Are you on the spreadsheet


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 2, 2013)

gerin said:


> Sure. Are you on the spreadsheet


Yes, I believe I put my information on there. I'm adding your FC right now, add mine as well


----------



## HaloKatzchen (Jul 2, 2013)

gerin said:


> Sure. Are you on the spreadsheet



I'm on it as well. Could I come too?


----------



## MaleficStar (Jul 2, 2013)

gerin said:


> Sure. Are you on the spreadsheet



Im on SpreadSheet, May I come as well?


----------



## gerin (Jul 2, 2013)

Yup ill add you guys then open my gates


----------



## HaloKatzchen (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like my 3ds doesn't like art public wifi. Can I PM you tonight when I'm off work and see if I could come? I should be home around 6 EST


----------



## MaleficStar (Jul 2, 2013)

Dang it your town is full D:


----------



## Ristani (Jul 2, 2013)

Requested access, thanks in advance


----------



## Kirkblood (Jul 2, 2013)

gerin said:


> 331 not too bad for a tuesday!



Hey gerin would you mind letting me in too sell too please 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kirkblood said:


> Hey gerin would you mind letting me in too sell too please



0103 9699 8441 is my code


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 2, 2013)

gerin said:


> 331 not too bad for a tuesday!



yeah I'll take that price!


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 2, 2013)

Made over 3 million bells (triple what I invested). 

Thanks again gerin!


----------



## Mayor Box (Jul 2, 2013)

gerin said:


> 331 not too bad for a tuesday!


I understand if you're full and busy right now, but I'd love to come over if you happen to have some time and space left.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 2, 2013)

Somebody has turnip prices of 438

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?69010-Official-Turnip-Prices-Thread/page10


----------



## gerin (Jul 2, 2013)

Ill be on later if anybody wants to sell


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 2, 2013)

gerin said:


> Ill be on later if anybody wants to sell



Add me. If I can't get the other person to open gates I'll sell at your town


----------



## Mayor Box (Jul 2, 2013)

gerin said:


> Ill be on later if anybody wants to sell


Count me in!

[Edit] Actually, count me out. It's getting too late for me.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 2, 2013)

Added you and will be looking for your gate this evening


----------



## Tetsuya (Jul 2, 2013)

Why can't I read the link?


----------



## X66x66 (Jul 2, 2013)

gerin said:


> Ill be on later if anybody wants to sell




I sent you a PM!


----------



## Namurashi (Jul 2, 2013)

May I join as well? I've got a bunch I'd like to get rid of. xD I'll tip as well. :3


----------



## Cake (Jul 2, 2013)

gerin said:


> Ill be on later if anybody wants to sell


Sent a PM


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 2, 2013)

Gerin, please add me and open


----------



## Namurashi (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm online at the moment as well.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 2, 2013)

Retail closes in 30 minutes for gerin... 

That's it for tonight :'(


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jul 3, 2013)

Requested access .  My prices have been poor so far this week, but we'll see how they go!


----------



## Tetsuya (Jul 3, 2013)

What day in game is it for you tiger?


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jul 3, 2013)

Real time, so Wednesday


----------



## Mays (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for letting me in!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 3, 2013)

I feel like I need to meet all the new people, so, what's up? I'm still super new to the project(the 100th member lol) but I hope this project successfully brings in the Bells when we are updated to see the turnip prices.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 3, 2013)

Stalk prices are 376 in my Japanese town. I am expecting a business call so I'll open after 2PM

JAPANESE TOWN. That means add my Japanese code


----------



## whitepaopu (Jul 3, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Stalk prices are 376 in my Japanese town. I am expecting a business call so I'll open after 2PM
> 
> JAPANESE TOWN. That means add my Japanese code



My code is 3136-7914-5459. I'll go ahead and add your code now, if you would please let me know when your gate is open so I can get in and sell my turnips that would be fantastic! I appreciate you sharing your turnip prices!


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 3, 2013)

I never did receive my call. So I'm scared my director will call me at any moment. I will open and try to help everyone. Give me a sec to get set up


----------



## Syaoran (Jul 3, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Stalk prices are 376 in my Japanese town. I am expecting a business call so I'll open after 2PM
> 
> JAPANESE TOWN. That means add my Japanese code



My code is 2191-8678-9087. I added your code, so if you could let me sell my turnips I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Erica (Jul 3, 2013)

I have just requested access >.<


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 3, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I feel like I need to meet all the new people, so, what's up? I'm still super new to the project(the 100th member lol) but I hope this project successfully brings in the Bells when we are updated to see the turnip prices.



you win...nothing! nothing but my warmest welcome that is ^^


----------



## whitepaopu (Jul 3, 2013)

traceguy said:


> I never did receive my call. So I'm scared my director will call me at any moment. I will open and try to help everyone. Give me a sec to get set up



Thank you so so so much! Thanks to you I made a grand total of 3,069,000 and profit of 2,269,000. After buying 800k worth at 94 bells. Thanks again, I appreciate this so much!


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 3, 2013)

I won't be available till later tonight but my item of the day is the perfect cherry.


----------



## Mays (Jul 3, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> I won't be available till later tonight but my item of the day is the perfect cherry.



How long till you're available? I _might_ have some. Is it your native fruit?


----------



## The Lord of Awesome (Jul 3, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Stalk prices are 376 in my Japanese town. I am expecting a business call so I'll open after 2PM
> 
> JAPANESE TOWN. That means add my Japanese code




My code is 1418-7031-3972 

If you would allow me to sell my stuff I'll greatly appreciate it.


----------



## X66x66 (Jul 3, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Stalk prices are 376 in my Japanese town. I am expecting a business call so I'll open after 2PM
> 
> JAPANESE TOWN. That means add my Japanese code



Would you let me sell my turnips at your town? My FC: 4554-1285-8747


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 3, 2013)

Opening 

I added all you, I think


----------



## MrCrzister (Jul 3, 2013)

traceguy, I sent you a PM did you receive it?


----------



## Namurashi (Jul 3, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Stalk prices are 376 in my Japanese town. I am expecting a business call so I'll open after 2PM
> 
> JAPANESE TOWN. That means add my Japanese code



I'd like to come by as well please? My code is under my avatar. :3 I've added you.


----------



## X66x66 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey Traceguy, if your gate is still open I may come and sell my other half of turnips if that's ok with you


----------



## Namurashi (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm still here too. xD


----------



## MrCrzister (Jul 3, 2013)

Still waiting...


----------



## StephaJepha (Jul 3, 2013)

Anyone have high turnip prices and actually willing to open their gates? ADD ME FC: 1950-8322-6388


----------



## Namurashi (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's hoping tomorrow works out for me. :]


----------



## StephaJepha (Jul 3, 2013)

Hopefully. I'm down to 24 bells. This is terrible.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 3, 2013)

I will re open,I need to add all of you


----------



## MrCrzister (Jul 3, 2013)

Jut got on, could you reopen if you have time?


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 4, 2013)

Lagged, re opening, 1 hour left


----------



## Namurashi (Jul 4, 2013)

Did you add me? I'd like to come by.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh gosh, I just realized I came for a random visit. I'm a derp. Coming back. xD


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 4, 2013)

Lol ^^^

I was wondering who you were


----------



## Bromine (Jul 4, 2013)

Requested access! Hoping to hop in time for next week.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 4, 2013)

Closed for tonight, sorry if some of you missed out. I got kinda busy to night so I only got a hand full of you


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 4, 2013)

Mays said:


> How long till you're available? I _might_ have some. Is it your native fruit?



Sorry, but due to work I wasn't available until recently, bit late now though... Sry. My native is the Orange BTW


----------



## Teranu (Jul 4, 2013)

Last night was awesome! thanks everyone who visited me and left tips.


----------



## yanathin (Jul 4, 2013)

My turnips are selling for 406! Anybody interested? Tipping not required but I'd really appreciate it - I was an idiot and sold all mine for 140 the other day.  Oh, and if you have a silver axe... That would be nice, too!

My friend code is 4596-9453-8816, name is John.


----------



## X66x66 (Jul 4, 2013)

yanathin said:


> My turnips are selling for 406! Anybody interested? Tipping not required but I'd really appreciate it - I was an idiot and sold all mine for 140 the other day.  Oh, and if you have a silver axe... That would be nice, too!
> 
> My friend code is 4596-9453-8816, name is John.



I'm interested! My fc is 4554 1285 8747!


----------



## yanathin (Jul 4, 2013)

You've been added, gates are open! No running, please! Re-tail is right next to the train station up front.


----------



## X66x66 (Jul 4, 2013)

yanathin said:


> You've been added, gates are open! No running, please! Re-tail is right next to the train station up front.



Thank you so much! I'm on my way over.


----------



## Mayor Box (Jul 4, 2013)

yanathin said:


> My turnips are selling for 406! Anybody interested? Tipping not required but I'd really appreciate it - I was an idiot and sold all mine for 140 the other day.  Oh, and if you have a silver axe... That would be nice, too!
> 
> My friend code is 4596-9453-8816, name is John.



I'd love to come over to sell, if you don't mind!
(I won't run in your town, of course.)


----------



## yanathin (Jul 4, 2013)

Sure thing! I'll add you as soon as the first visitor is finished. She seems to have a lot to sell, haha.


----------



## Mayor Box (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## yanathin (Jul 4, 2013)

Added, gates are open. Again, I'd really, really appreciate some sort of tip. Last person made like 20 trips and tipped nothing.


----------



## Campy (Jul 4, 2013)

yanathin said:


> Added, gates are open. Again, I'd really, really appreciate some sort of tip. Last person made like 20 trips and tipped nothing.


Oh, oh, can I come, too? I only have like 1000 turnips but I'll definitely tip!


----------



## X66x66 (Jul 4, 2013)

yanathin said:


> Added, gates are open. Again, I'd really, really appreciate some sort of tip. Last person made like 20 trips and tipped nothing.



I did pay off the rest your dream mansion if that counted? If not, I'd gladly come back to your town and tip! I'm so sorry I feel so bad that I forgot to. Well, I'm coming back to tip anyways!


----------



## yanathin (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh you did?? That's awesome! I didn't realize that! I'm sorry, I thought you just bolted! Haha, now I feel bad for saying that. Thank you!!!


----------



## MaleficStar (Jul 4, 2013)

My turnip prices are at 449 today


----------



## Campy (Jul 4, 2013)

MaleficStar said:


> My turnip prices are at 449 today


Can I come? I'll tip!


----------



## MaleficStar (Jul 4, 2013)

Sure I will add your FC and open my gates right now xP


----------



## Campy (Jul 4, 2013)

MaleficStar said:


> Sure I will add your FC and open my gates right now xP


Thanks! I only have around 1000 turnips so I can do it in one trip.


----------



## yanathin (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks to the both of you that came today! I've actually gotta run out for a bit, I might be back a bit later. Campy, you might be better off with MaleficStar since they just jumped on. Thanks again!


----------



## MaleficStar (Jul 4, 2013)

Campy said:


> Thanks! I only have around 1000 turnips so I can do it in one trip.



Alright xP

Gates open btw


----------



## MyNameIsEno (Jul 4, 2013)

Can I come and Sell some aswell?


----------



## MaleficStar (Jul 4, 2013)

Sure, Just give me a few minutes to get ready xP

You can come in now, Gates open @MyNameIsEno


----------



## MyNameIsEno (Jul 4, 2013)

MaleficStar said:


> Sure, Just give me a few minutes to get ready xP



thanks!


----------



## yanathin (Jul 4, 2013)

Whoa whoa what happened?? Mayor Box, did you disconnect?


----------



## Mayor Box (Jul 4, 2013)

yanathin said:


> Whoa whoa what happened?? Mayor Box, did you disconnect?



Nooo I can't believe we got a communication error... Do you have the time to do this over? Maybe we can save one or two times in between trips.

[Edit] No, I sure didn't disconnect! My connection is doing great. I have no idea what happened or on whose end the error happened. :C


----------



## yanathin (Jul 4, 2013)

I have time. I'm gonna add one more person in the mean time. Man. I didn't know communication errors happened like this. Gates are back open!


----------



## Campy (Jul 4, 2013)

MaleficStar said:


> Sure I will add your FC and open my gates right now xP


Thanks a ton!


----------



## MaleficStar (Jul 4, 2013)

Campy said:


> Thanks a ton!



Anytime xP and thanks to you to


----------



## Toddhewitt (Jul 4, 2013)

MaleficStar said:


> My turnip prices are at 449 today



Hi can I come over? I got quite a few turnips so the tip will be large as well


----------



## BradS (Jul 4, 2013)

I'll add you as well if that's ok.  I have like 500 turnips I need to sell and my prices have been like below 100 all week lol.


----------



## MaleficStar (Jul 4, 2013)

Toddhewitt said:


> Hi can I come over? I got quite a few turnips so the tip will be large as well



Sure, Gates are going to be open within a minute xP

You both can come in


----------



## MyNameIsEno (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey MaleficStar, I still have 2 or 3 loads of turnips to sell, mind if I visit again or rather not?


----------



## MaleficStar (Jul 4, 2013)

You can visit right now, My gates are open atm


----------



## Mayor Box (Jul 4, 2013)

Dear god, I lost five trips of work again due to that last connection error. I'm terribly sorry, John, I'll try to finish everything as quick as possible and I'll leave you a very generous tip.


----------



## BradS (Jul 4, 2013)

Now that I know you can sell to other town's shops, I should buy more than 500 turnips every week lol XD

Thanks again @MaleficStar


----------



## MaleficStar (Jul 4, 2013)

@BradS Anytime :3


----------



## MyNameIsEno (Jul 4, 2013)

MaleficStar said:


> @BradS Anytime :3



yeah thanks man!


----------



## Mayor Box (Jul 4, 2013)

yanathin said:


> I have time. I'm gonna add one more person in the mean time. Man. I didn't know communication errors happened like this. Gates are back open!



It took a lot of effort, but we finally did it, ha ha. Thanks for opening your gates. I hope the tip was alright.

Wow, I'm totally done with the stalk market for a while...


----------



## Gamer720 (Jul 4, 2013)

Had a really amazing turnout thanks to *Ouroboros*. Left a tip, can't wait until next week


----------



## Spontida (Jul 4, 2013)

I requested access!


----------



## kuryuki (Jul 5, 2013)

requested to edit owo


----------



## Gamer720 (Jul 6, 2013)

Let's get this thread active again  It's VERY helpful.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 6, 2013)

Gamer720 said:


> Let's get this thread active again  It's VERY helpful.



it is active, just go to the spreadsheet.


----------



## Gamer720 (Jul 6, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> it is active, just go to the spreadsheet.



Oh I know it's active there, it just needs to be more active in the forums in order to recruit more users.


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's just the end of the week and everyone has sold their turnips. Not much to talk about after that's done.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey, sorry I've not been updating  too much this week. I've been busy with family ^^


----------



## twerkstrider (Jul 7, 2013)

i have also requested access! i never participated in the stalk market over the 6 years of playing wild world so i guess it's a good time to start! :9


----------



## itschriscollins (Jul 7, 2013)

Access requested! Just made my first mil on the market so would love to make some more haha


----------



## Mays (Jul 7, 2013)

Can anyone with Joan selling her turnips below 100 bells please PM me? I missed Joan because I had to go out >.<


----------



## iMaester (Jul 7, 2013)

Joan selling turnips for 92 bells each in my town right now, is that good?

Anybodies Re-Tail buying turnips for a lot? I could really use some bells right now


----------



## Mays (Jul 7, 2013)

iMaester said:


> Joan selling turnips for 92 bells each in my town right now, is that good?
> 
> Anybodies Re-Tail buying turnips for a lot? I could really use some bells right now



That's very good, as far as I know. Mind if I hop over there?


----------



## dwac (Jul 7, 2013)

iMaester said:


> Joan selling turnips for 92 bells each in my town right now, is that good?
> 
> Anybodies Re-Tail buying turnips for a lot? I could really use some bells right now


So far it's been good with this many people in the pool, but we won't know until later this week.


----------



## fmbray (Jul 7, 2013)

I just requested access!


----------



## Solar (Jul 7, 2013)

Requested Access! Just bought 1,000 turnips today!


----------



## Mays (Jul 7, 2013)

Bought 5100 turnips so I need some good prices this week!


----------



## Aac_nl (Jul 7, 2013)

Good stuff thanks


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 7, 2013)

Can I come to someones town to buy turnips?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 7, 2013)

Bought 1700 turnips - let's make some money!


----------



## Solar (Jul 8, 2013)

Will I get access soon? I want to put down my prices...


----------



## Tim Neff (Jul 8, 2013)

Requested! Money here I come!


----------



## allsquirrels (Jul 8, 2013)

I had a great price last week and had some lovely visitors via the Train Station turnip sticky. Just put a request here hoping for more fun visits and visitors.


----------



## makolele12 (Jul 8, 2013)

I've requested access, I want to start posting prices too!


----------



## Shenkena (Jul 8, 2013)

Requested access, thanks for your time


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 8, 2013)

Everyone = accepted

=)


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 8, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> Everyone = accepted
> 
> =)



huzzah!


----------



## Kay (Jul 8, 2013)

Requested! <3


----------



## yanathin (Jul 8, 2013)

Just made a request. Didn't realize that's how we were doing this now. Yay!


----------



## rpgcaster (Jul 9, 2013)

Requested~ I bought way too much and my pattern looks bad this week ^^;


----------



## Mays (Jul 9, 2013)

181 today. Was 89 midday on Monday, so I'm not sure of the pattern. Haven't had time to check morning prices.


----------



## T_B_G (Jul 9, 2013)

Requested access


----------



## X66x66 (Jul 9, 2013)

I went all out this week. I created some extra characters in one of my towns just for turnip storage space. I've completely filled up my storage with turnips and also filled my pawn characters storages. My goal is to get the abd. Once I get the abd, a huge majority of my bells will be used for give aways.


----------



## BradS (Jul 9, 2013)

The highest my prices have been so far this week was 141 I think.  I'm hoping that it will at least go over 300 or hopefully someone will post here with a price over 300 to 400.  I bought a huge amount of turnips this time  (Spent like 700k bells).


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 10, 2013)

yeah I'm going to be checking real hard tomorrow! turniipzzz x3


----------



## Teranu (Jul 10, 2013)

people on the spreadsheet are talking about someone called MintSwift, who is this? they aren't on the spreadsheet...


----------



## Akai (Jul 10, 2013)

Requested access. I would like to help out as much as I can.


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 10, 2013)

That was someone who had a good price that posted elsewhere in the forums and isn't a part of the project. It's always a good idea to skim through some of the other sub forums since people who just happen to have a good price will post it in a new thread. Sometimes you can find a better price elsewhere. The problem we have is that many people drop out after a week or so or update too sporadically to be reliable. Always good to have a backup plan.


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Requested access


----------



## Nineflower (Jul 10, 2013)

My turnips are selling at 535 in my town over the next 2.5 hours. Let me know if you would like to visit! Small tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Kungfupanda (Jul 10, 2013)

nineflower - can i come over please? i sent u a PM - im a respectable player and i tip


----------



## Ristani (Jul 10, 2013)

Same, I'll leave a tip as well.


----------



## owlfromthenest (Jul 10, 2013)

i sent you a pm i would like to sell some turnips there if its not too late please.


----------



## Kungfupanda (Jul 10, 2013)

any one else trying to get to nine flowers village getting error codes?


----------



## Bean (Jul 10, 2013)

Nineflower said:


> My turnips are selling at 535 in my town over the next 2.5 hours. Let me know if you would like to visit! Small tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.




Sent you a pm.


----------



## BradS (Jul 10, 2013)

Nineflower said:


> My turnips are selling at 535 in my town over the next 2.5 hours. Let me know if you would like to visit! Small tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



I would like to come to sell my turnips.  I have a large amount so I will have to go back and forth to the train station's locker.  My FC is in my sig.  I'll add you.


----------



## Mays (Jul 10, 2013)

Nineflower said:


> My turnips are selling at 535 in my town over the next 2.5 hours. Let me know if you would like to visit! Small tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



Mind if I come over?


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 10, 2013)

Nineflower said:


> My turnips are selling at 535 in my town over the next 2.5 hours. Let me know if you would like to visit! Small tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



that's fantastic!


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 10, 2013)

Prices updated. my price is 333. not bad! ^^


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 10, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> Prices updated. my price is 333. not bad! ^^



I'm impressed


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 10, 2013)

I'll be selling my stalk in my own town. I'll probably make more money  with a realitivly high price and no tip then a very high price + tip ^^


----------



## SunRaven01 (Jul 10, 2013)

I wasn't able to get into Nineflower's town ... would you be willing to let me come over?  I'll leave you a tip


----------



## Owl (Jul 10, 2013)

SunRaven01 said:


> I wasn't able to get into Nineflower's town ... would you be willing to let me come over?  I'll leave you a tip



I'm in the same boat


----------



## Suchan (Jul 10, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> Prices updated. my price is 333. not bad! ^^



May I visit to sell my turnips?


----------



## Maplefur (Jul 10, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> Prices updated. my price is 333. not bad! ^^



Oh, may I come in as well then? I'll leave tip. ^w^


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Maplefur said:


> Oh, may I come in as well then? I'll leave tip. ^w^



Same.


----------



## Mays (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd sell them at Blackblood's but I don't want to potentially lose what I could have earned if I waited till tomorrow and sold for 500-600


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey, everyone who's looking to sell at my place please send a pm. and be patient. I just BARELY cleared out my village ^^' lots of visitors.

- - - Post Merge - - -

gate open!


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 10, 2013)

random crash! sorry folks. I'll be adding some friend codes and opening my gates again shortly!

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay, I think that's everyone. gates to be reopened shortly...

feel free to shop everyone! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

annnnd open!


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 10, 2013)

battery is running low. will have to take a break soon.


----------



## Maplefur (Jul 10, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> okay, I think that's everyone. gates to be reopened shortly...
> 
> feel free to shop everyone! ^^



I hope I don't sound like a huge bother or anything ^n^; but my 3DS isn't picking you up as friended?


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 10, 2013)

Maplefur said:


> I hope I don't sound like a huge bother or anything ^n^; but my 3DS isn't picking you up as friended?



perhaps one or both of us messed up adding the friend code x3


----------



## Maplefur (Jul 10, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> perhaps one or both of us messed up adding the friend code x3




I checked yours several times according to the one on your profile, and it appears right on my side.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 10, 2013)

Maplefur said:


> I checked yours several times according to the one on your profile, and it appears right on my side.



I don't dobut its me, I've been adding people frantically and having them over for 2 hours now. going to take a break now. shoot me a pm to remind me to fix it later.


----------



## Maplefur (Jul 10, 2013)

Alright ^w^


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 10, 2013)

OK SERIOUSLY, NO MORE RIGHT NOW PLEASE.

thanks ^^


----------



## SunRaven01 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks, Cassidey!


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 10, 2013)

SunRaven01 said:


> Thanks, Cassidey!



glad to help! =Un.U=

Bunny pirates use their ears as an eye-patch ^


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 10, 2013)

alright now I get my break!  only took a half hour to get my town empty  lolz


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 10, 2013)

opening gate!


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 10, 2013)

alright. closed


----------



## Maplefur (Jul 10, 2013)

Dang, missed it by half a second.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 10, 2013)

Maplefur said:


> Dang, missed it by half a second.



oh if you're back on I can reopen my gate. I just had a friend go home. she's not on the list but she had turnips to sell   though when I asked for a tip she told me to brush my teeth before bed. xD


----------



## Maplefur (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh yes! Thank you for that so much ;u; Haha, I'll make sure I'll tip you though.OuO


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 10, 2013)

Maplefur said:


> Oh yes! Thank you for that so much ;u; Haha, I'll make sure I'll tip you though.OuO




guess that was a 'no' on staying to play a while. all the same. I was glad to help you ^^


----------



## Maplefur (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh! I'm sorry! I wasn't entirely sure if you wanted me out as quickly as possible or so, as it seemed to be earlier in the day. ;n;
I would of loved to stay and play if I knew otherwise though.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 11, 2013)

Maplefur said:


> Oh! I'm sorry! I wasn't entirely sure if you wanted me out as quickly as possible or so, as it seemed to be earlier in the day. ;n;
> I would of loved to stay and play if I knew otherwise though.



another time then ^^


----------



## Toddhewitt (Jul 11, 2013)

somebody messed with the values?!


----------



## SunRaven01 (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah, the sheet's values have been vandalized.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 11, 2013)

Toddhewitt said:


> somebody messed with the values?!



Working on identifying the culprit


----------



## Mays (Jul 11, 2013)

Really need to sell mine today.


----------



## Solar (Jul 11, 2013)

I just fixed mine, but who would do something like this?


----------



## Toddhewitt (Jul 11, 2013)

I wonder what there motives are...
I've sent my request for access.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 11, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> I just fixed mine, but who would do something like this?



I really don't know =(

Please check and make sure that all of your information is still correct. If you see anything strange, please PM me.


----------



## Olivitess (Jul 11, 2013)

Who keeps doing that? -_-' My numbers haven't been messed with, though they weren't anything to brag about in the first place.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 11, 2013)

Olivitess said:


> Who keeps doing that? -_-' My numbers haven't been messed with, though they weren't anything to brag about in the first place.



Still haven't figured it out =(


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 11, 2013)

dang again?

hm so is that 600+ bell price for real? darn. could have gotton double what I did. ah well.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 11, 2013)

got a special on perfect oranges today, if a orange town native wants to try to make profit today, its a pretty good deal (foreign perfect fruit on premium should make decent bank)


----------



## DiscordDave (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok.... I have a BIG gripe.....  





> 15% tip required. I HAVE BEEN JIPPED TWICE TODAY. IF YOU DON'T TIP, DON'T EXPECT TO COME TO MY TOWN. I WILL CUT THE WIFI. PM me to visit, ADD MY FC FIRST, and be patient cause I'm doing 3 people at a time. Also, please be as fast as possible, I have a long line of people waiting to get in. No stealing or visiting shops please.



It has pretty much been the understanding in this COMMUNITY, that tips were not required, but were suggested......   requiring them and dictating what amount, means it's no longer a tip!   If you want to enforce something like this, then call it what it is, a FEE.  The first week we did this when I had the high of 595, only half the people left me anything, and I was fine with that.  We're in this together.

So let's see, I bought 19,400 turnips at 96 bells each, and selling at 618 would net me a profit on 10,126,800.  15% of that would be 1,519,020 bells.   I would rather LOSE everything, than deal with a bad attitude and be required to pay a certain fee.


----------



## Solar (Jul 11, 2013)

DiscordDave said:


> Ok.... I have a BIG gripe.....
> 
> It has pretty much been the understanding in this COMMUNITY, that tips were not required, but were suggested......   requiring them and dictating what amount, means it's no longer a tip!   If you want to enforce something like this, then call it what it is, a FEE.  The first week we did this when I had the high of 595, only half the people left me anything, and I was fine with that.  We're in this together.
> 
> So let's see, I bought 19,400 turnips at 96 bells each, and selling at 618 would net me a profit on 10,126,800.  15% of that would be 1,519,020 bells.   I would rather LOSE everything, than deal with a bad attitude and be required to pay a certain fee.



Ya, he is coming off quite hostile and would rather not put up with it. Can totally see how this could be bothersome.


----------



## Coni (Jul 11, 2013)

DiscordDave said:


> Ok.... I have a BIG gripe.....
> 
> It has pretty much been the understanding in this COMMUNITY, that tips were not required, but were suggested......   requiring them and dictating what amount, means it's no longer a tip!   If you want to enforce something like this, then call it what it is, a FEE.  The first week we did this when I had the high of 595, only half the people left me anything, and I was fine with that.  We're in this together.
> 
> So let's see, I bought 19,400 turnips at 96 bells each, and selling at 618 would net me a profit on 10,126,800.  15% of that would be 1,519,020 bells.   I would rather LOSE everything, than deal with a bad attitude and be required to pay a certain fee.




Yeah he is right, I thought here was all about fees until someone pointed out to me they were a nice community and they all tipped because they wanted not because if they didnt they wouldnt get to sell over that person town. Its a bit rude to read that in the spreasheet, I personally wouldnt sell there, but hey, I already sold this week.

EDIT: Forgot to say I think charging the 15% is madness, but tipping what you want (10%, 15%, 50%) makes you a good person. The spreadsheet only SUGGEST a 15% tip. Not a Fee.


----------



## Solar (Jul 11, 2013)

Coni said:


> Yeah he is right, I thought here was all about fees until someone pointed out to me they were a nice community and they all tipped because they wanted not because if they didnt they wouldnt get to sell over that person town. Its a bit rude to read that in the spreasheet, I personally wouldnt sell there, but hey, I already sold this week.



My exact feelings. Luckily I sold this week for 530 Bells per Turnip


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 11, 2013)

DiscordDave said:


> Ok.... I have a BIG gripe.....
> 
> It has pretty much been the understanding in this COMMUNITY, that tips were not required, but were suggested......   requiring them and dictating what amount, means it's no longer a tip!   If you want to enforce something like this, then call it what it is, a FEE.  The first week we did this when I had the high of 595, only half the people left me anything, and I was fine with that.  We're in this together.
> 
> So let's see, I bought 19,400 turnips at 96 bells each, and selling at 618 would net me a profit on 10,126,800.  15% of that would be 1,519,020 bells.   I would rather LOSE everything, than deal with a bad attitude and be required to pay a certain fee.



I definitely agree.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree! hey I got 'under tipped' by some people. but I'm not really too mad about it. Its a tip, it happens and other people picked up the slack. and I'll be happy to pay it forward in future weeks. there's no need for such hostility and I don't want any such toxicity in this community, if we notice a pattern  and Charity agrees, we can discussing kicking people.


----------



## BradS (Jul 11, 2013)

I went to SolarSaturn9's town earlier today to sell my 6800 turnips for over 600 a piece.  At the end, I went ahead and tipped him about 500k bells (I knew about the 15% that was required).  It really isn't a problem to me because I ended up with over 4 million bells in the end.  I almost thought I was going to lose out this week because I wasn't able to get into some users' towns to sell due to error codes and whatnot.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 11, 2013)

BradS said:


> I went to SolarSaturn9's town earlier today to sell my 6800 turnips for over 600 a piece.  At the end, I went ahead and tipped him about 500k bells (I knew about the 15% that was required).  It really isn't a problem to me because I ended up with over 4 million bells in the end.  I almost thought I was going to lose out this week because I wasn't able to get into some users' towns to sell due to error codes and whatnot.



well that's good to hear it worked out. my concern is merely toxicity.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 12, 2013)

This is the reason why I always check with people before I sell at their towns. I'll usually give a tip anyways but I'm not giving away 15% just because I sold my turnips there. You spent the money on the turnips, you earned the Bells to buy them, so basically they're taking your hard work by taking 15%.


----------



## Duke (Jul 12, 2013)

Sent in my request! I really like the idea here, albeit I've already sold my Turnips for the week. Yesterday each was fetching 538 per unit, selling at a total of 269,000 bells, for which I bought 500 at 90 per unit totaling 45,000 bells.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 14, 2013)

I requested access! I hope I make a great profit from this.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 14, 2013)

Anyone still have the Turnip lady in their town?
yet again I woke up too late ._.


----------



## nooky13 (Jul 14, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> Anyone still have the Turnip lady in their town?
> yet again I woke up too late ._.



I'm looking for someone aswell.


----------



## moniquesx (Jul 14, 2013)

I do, she's selling them for 95 bells each. PM once you've added my FC & I'll open my gates for you two 


nooky13 said:


> I'm looking for someone aswell.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 14, 2013)

I overslept too. I heard somewhere on the forum there are 'time travelers for hire' so...that's an option.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 14, 2013)

Let's all try to participate this week!  We all profit from working together after all, don't forget about the Premium Item page as well.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 14, 2013)

Tom said:


> Let's all try to participate this week!  We all profit from working together after all, don't forget about the Premium Item page as well.




here here!

- - - Post Merge - - -

on a related note. I got perfect peach as my premium. that has to be worth something to peach natives.


----------



## cloudyhue (Jul 14, 2013)

I plan on requesting access! Turnips will help prevent me from TTing because I have summer homework to do haha.
@BlackBloodWizard I have peaches.....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 14, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> here here!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> on a related note. I got perfect peach as my premium. that has to be worth something to peach natives.


IT would be to me if I could find another perfect peach. ;-;


----------



## Bradski (Jul 14, 2013)

i requested and got accepted so i am going to add my name and info (Braden)


----------



## Hikari (Jul 14, 2013)

Just requested access, I'm MudkipOshawott, by the way.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 14, 2013)

anyone who wants to sell perfect peaches shoot me a pm

- - - Post Merge - - -

p.s. always on the look out for perfect pear premiums. tell me if you get it!


----------



## JstnDstrctn (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi, I requested access to the document. My email is jd7415.


----------



## VonTreece (Jul 15, 2013)

Just sent a request!

I've only done the stalk market by myself so I'm looking forward to making some profit as well as helping others out!


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 15, 2013)

Say, considering how a lot of people have gone inactive, could you clean up the sheet next Sunday? It's getting big and cluttered.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey all,
My price right now is at 131 bells after a depressing opening price of 87, so I believe I'm in some sort of spike pattern this week. Or increasing, wouldn't that be nice! So keep an eye on my prices on the doc because my peak should be on either Tuesday pm or Wednesday morning!


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 15, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> Say, considering how a lot of people have gone inactive, could you clean up the sheet next Sunday? It's getting big and cluttered.



I doubt I'll do this, for two reasons:

1) The sheet will still be just as big if I delete the inactive members. I'm not going to go through the trouble of moving everyone's information around in order to shrink it.

2) The 'inactive' members may not be inactive at all! They may simply be waiting for a day when they have a good price to post. I know it's not exactly the way the spreadsheet is supposed to be used, but it would still work like that.


----------



## Xander (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey, I just joined this forum but I'd really like to join this spreadsheet. I promise to be a productive member and put my values in and let people come sell if my prices are high!! I'll submit a request. Thank you.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 15, 2013)

Xander said:


> Hey, I just joined this forum but I'd really like to join this spreadsheet. I promise to be a productive member and put my values in and let people come sell if my prices are high!! I'll submit a request. Thank you.



I'll accept it when I get it! May have already accepted it. =)


----------



## RoyaleTea (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey, I'm new to the forum too, but I'd also really like to be involved with the stalk market! I've submitted a request. I'm not busy most days and I also promise to update my values as frequently as I can and accept people into my town (although Comicon is this weekend and I'll be busy volunteering, so I might not update/be available this week, sorry!) Thanks!!!


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 16, 2013)

This is going pretty well! Posted my price on. Just PM me if you want to visit my town this week to sell!


----------



## JstnDstrctn (Jul 16, 2013)

Mine spiked pretty nicely to 449 today. I'm not sure it'll go any higher for me this week, though I don't know the mechanics all the way yet. Accepting visitors for the next 3 hours!


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 16, 2013)

JstnDstrctn said:


> Mine spiked pretty nicely to 449 today. I'm not sure it'll go any higher for me this week, though I don't know the mechanics all the way yet. Accepting visitors for the next 3 hours!



It probably won't go any higher. Monday morning's price would have confirmed this, but it's still a good guess that it spiked at 449.


----------



## cloudyhue (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey everyone. If you haven't checked the doc, I've got turnips at 90 bells if you missed out or need more.


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 16, 2013)

I sent my request C:


----------



## VonTreece (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks to @JstnDstrctn I was able to make a pretty nice profit today!

I bought 1 million bells worth of turnips on Sunday @96 bells each and was able to sell them @449 bells each!

Went from 1.2 million bells to 4.1mil and then gave JstnDstrctn a 550k tip!

Thanks!


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 16, 2013)

I'd like to buy turnips cloudy! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

dang. I missed her :/


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 16, 2013)

I see there are some 400 + bell towns today. let me know if any of you want to open your gates! ^^


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 16, 2013)

Anyone have selling prices of 92 or higher? I need to get rid of my turnips, but I don't want to take a loss.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 16, 2013)

darkfire25 said:


> Anyone have selling prices of 92 or higher? I need to get rid of my turnips, but I don't want to take a loss.



I have 193. but I think you can do better. its Tuesday. I'd not get too jumpy.


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 16, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> I have 193. but I think you can do better. its Tuesday. I'd not get too jumpy.


Can I sell them? I usually never sell for anyone near this low (lowest I've sold for so far is 450), but someone on here has Kody moving out today and I need to time travel to get an open spot. I'd really appreciate it if I could come.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 16, 2013)

darkfire25 said:


> Can I sell them? I usually never sell for anyone near this low (lowest I've sold for so far is 450), but someone on here has Kody moving out today and I need to time travel to get an open spot. I'd really appreciate it if I could come.



oh, yeah if you're going to time travel, that's fine. pm me your fc

- - - Post Merge - - -

I see the siggy...derp


----------



## A-kun (Jul 16, 2013)

darkfire25 said:


> Anyone have selling prices of 92 or higher? I need to get rid of my turnips, but I don't want to take a loss.



My town is selling for 479.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 16, 2013)

A-kun said:


> My town is selling for 479.



can I come over? ^^


----------



## A-kun (Jul 16, 2013)

Sure  I will also add darkfire as well and open the town for you guys in a minute :O


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 16, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> oh, yeah if you're going to time travel, that's fine. pm me your fc
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I see the siggy...derp



Awesome, added. I might go to A-kun's town to sell though, but I certainly appreciate it.


----------



## A-kun (Jul 16, 2013)

darkfire25 said:


> Awesome, added. I might go to A-kun's town to sell though, but I certainly appreciate it.



Okay, added you two and opening gates now. Re-Tail is directly left of the Train Station  No entry fee. Tips not necessary but appreciated.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 16, 2013)

yeah go to a-kuns ^^


----------



## Euphonie (Jul 16, 2013)

A-kun said:


> My town is selling for 479.



May I come over? I will tip handsomely


----------



## A-kun (Jul 16, 2013)

Euphonie said:


> May I come over? I will tip handsomely



I have two people over now. Once they finish I'll open up for ya.


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 16, 2013)

A-kun said:


> I have two people over now. Once they finish I'll open up for ya.



can i come over too? please?


----------



## A-kun (Jul 16, 2013)

Sure! Give me a few. Someone is selling A LOT of turnips right now XD; then I will need to add you and two others.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 16, 2013)

thanks for having me over!


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 16, 2013)

A-kun said:


> Sure! Give me a few. Someone is selling A LOT of turnips right now XD; then I will need to add you and two others.


Hey now, I only sold a measly 18,000 turnips. That's all


----------



## A-kun (Jul 16, 2013)

darkfire25 said:


> Hey now, I only sold a measly 18,000 turnips. That's all



Haha, it's fine man. Glad to help out.

Okay gates open now. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

It keeps saying someone is here but then it says selection was canceled. What is that about?


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 16, 2013)

A-kun said:


> It keeps saying someone is here but then it says selection was canceled. What is that about?



I suspect someone has a menu up and isn't closing it so someone new can come over (talking, going through inventory etc) the attempt to visit times out if someone in the town doesn't allow them to come over.


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 16, 2013)

I LOVE your flag <3


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 16, 2013)

Redlatios said:


> I LOVE your flag <3



yeah its adorable.  x3


----------



## A-kun (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, the Isabelle one? Thanks XD

Hmm, I see my Re-Tail has a very convenient placement :O


----------



## Bradski (Jul 16, 2013)

holy crap i just noticed someone has turnips for 608. is that guy still opening his gate? anybody know?


----------



## A-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

Okay guys, I'm out for now. If you wish to return I'll keep my gates open for a little longer but no more additions. Thanks all for those who generously tipped and participated.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 17, 2013)

Bradski said:


> holy crap i just noticed someone has turnips for 608. is that guy still opening his gate? anybody know?



not that I can see.


----------



## denzel432 (Jul 17, 2013)

If anyone has high turnip prices please let me know! 
Ill give u a rare japanese DLC item if ur prices are above 300 and u let me in ur town! 
My FC is: 2750 1385 6681


----------



## Mira (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm gonna lurk around here as well.. >_>


----------



## SonicFrenzy76 (Jul 19, 2013)

Turnip prices at your town?


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 19, 2013)

SonicFrenzy76 said:


> Turnip prices at your town?


I don't think you fully understand how this works...


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 19, 2013)

SonicFrenzy76 said:


> Turnip prices at your town?



There's a google spreadsheet in the original post. Try looking there...?


----------



## allsquirrels (Jul 19, 2013)

One of my towns is at 552 this morning. PM to come over, I'll open the gates in about 30 minutes (once my best friends are done). Tips near the train station will be joyously received. Please only run on the paths, thank you!

FC: 4811-8130-6005 (Mazer)
Town: Onyxford
Mayor: Darwin


----------



## VonTreece (Jul 19, 2013)

Bought 3 million bells worth of turnips.. If anyone has a price over 500 and is willing to open their gates for me for a pretty long while so I can sell them all, I'll pay a 20% tip.. (Over 500k)

Message me or add me on Skype @ VonTreece if you're interested.


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 19, 2013)

VonTreece said:


> Bought 3 million bells worth of turnips.. If anyone has a price over 500 and is willing to open their gates for me for a pretty long while so I can sell them all, I'll pay a 20% tip.. (Over 500k)
> 
> Message me or add me on Skype @ VonTreece if you're interested.



Read the post above you...


----------



## VonTreece (Jul 19, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> Read the post above you...



I was on my phone when I posted that earlier so I couldn't see his/her post.


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 19, 2013)

VonTreece said:


> I was on my phone when I posted that earlier so I couldn't see his/her post.



*shrugs* Happens to us all sometimes.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 19, 2013)

VonTreece said:


> Bought 3 million bells worth of turnips.. If anyone has a price over 500 and is willing to open their gates for me for a pretty long while so I can sell them all, I'll pay a 20% tip.. (Over 500k)
> 
> Message me or add me on Skype @ VonTreece if you're interested.



But... but... you'd make like 15,000,000 bells.

And a 20% tip on that is 3,000,000 bells.

Just saying =)


----------



## VonTreece (Jul 19, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> But... but... you'd make like 15,000,000 bells.
> 
> And a 20% tip on that is 3,000,000 bells.
> 
> Just saying =)



I know! I was in the car on my phone and didn't feel like figuring out the exact amount so I just threw in 500k+ to grab peoples attention. lol


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 19, 2013)

399 today PM if interested.


----------



## SonicFrenzy76 (Jul 20, 2013)

Turnip prices for today?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mine are 85


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 20, 2013)

My afternoon prices are 128 today if anyone still needs to unload. This week was weird for prices in Ylisse.


----------



## BradS (Jul 20, 2013)

Tom said:


> My afternoon prices are 128 today if anyone still needs to unload. This week was weird for prices in Ylisse.



I still need to unload.  I bought a bunch in hopes of selling but the week flew by and I didn't get around to it so I may lose bells otherwise lol.  My FC is in my sig if you can let me visit your town.  I'll go ahead and add you.


----------



## e_e13 (Jul 21, 2013)

I requested access!


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 21, 2013)

I changed the week of: to july of 21th... i hope that is okay?


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 21, 2013)

Bought 180 turnips for 94 bells each


----------



## phoenixmaiden (Jul 21, 2013)

Mine are going for 104 bells today. I went a little over board and bought 10,000 turnips...Oops  Hopefully I make a good profit.

P.S. They really should sticky this thread so we don't have to go looking for it.


----------



## Hamsterific (Jul 21, 2013)

I bought 2,000 turnips today at 110 bells each. It's the first time I've ever used the stalk market.. we'll see how that goes


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 21, 2013)

Joan didn't show...


----------



## Holls (Jul 21, 2013)

Bought turnips on both of my characters instead of just one. 

Lets see how this week goes.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll do a bit of my own TTing and see if I can score a good price.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 21, 2013)

Redlatios said:


> I changed the week of: to july of 21th... i hope that is okay?



Thanks! I was out of town this weekend and didn't have access to the internet.


----------



## VonTreece (Jul 21, 2013)

Bought 18k turnips.

Hopefully this week will be a good turnout!


----------



## kaylynashley (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey everyone, Reese is buying turnips for 529 in my town today. Here's the thread if you're interested in selling.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't even remember how many I got, but I know my drawers are near filled. I spent about 1m on turnips. First time, but this looks easier than the GC version.


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 21, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> Thanks! I was out of down this weekend and didn't have access to the internet.


you're welcome c: i'm normally up early on sundays, and I wanted to write down my price so... yeah


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 21, 2013)

Lurrdoc said:


> I don't even remember how many I got, but I know my drawers are near filled. I spent about 1m on turnips. First time, but this looks easier than the GC version.


Definitely easier, don't have to keep them on floors and tables unless you bought a lot this time around. 

Got 2510 turnips this week myself, really hoping to make a lot of bells with this.


----------



## rslimz (Jul 21, 2013)

I'd like to contribute please


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 21, 2013)

My turnips were a little pricy this week, so I only bought 1400. (I also need to start remembering to save some bells before Sunday - do'oh!) Hopefully I can actually remember to report all of my prices throughout the entire week, instead of just until I cash out!


----------



## fleetingautumnwhispers (Jul 21, 2013)

Requested access, thank you!


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 22, 2013)

fleetingautumnwhispers said:


> Requested access, thank you!



I may have already granted you access. If not, I'll accept it as soon as I get it.

There are always three or four new requests every time I check my email. I don't even look at them, I just accept them.


----------



## jfarm86 (Jul 22, 2013)

Need access please


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 22, 2013)

Tom said:


> Definitely easier, don't have to keep them on floors and tables unless you bought a lot this time around.
> 
> Got 2510 turnips this week myself, really hoping to make a lot of bells with this.



Not to mention the wonders of the internet. I remember back in the game cube days you either had to suck it up when you had a bad price or if you found someone else with a better price you had to grab your memory card and go meet them in person.


----------



## MadamSpringy (Jul 22, 2013)

I can't believe I haven't found this thread until now! Requested Access, thanks! c:


----------



## rslimz (Jul 22, 2013)

Can I have access please?


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 22, 2013)

rslimz said:


> Can I have access please?



Granted.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rslimz said:


> Can I have access please?



Anddd revoked.


----------



## rslimz (Jul 22, 2013)

A couple of seconds after I clicked the link I got a server error and was kicked out??

It says I need access again, do I need to request it again or what?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Did anyone else get a server error? CD won't reply back


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 22, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> Anddd revoked.



So what happened here?


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 22, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> So what happened here?



The person basically deleted _everything_ on the spreadsheet.

It was like 100-something changes.

I restored the spreadsheet to a previous version, and revoked privileges.


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 22, 2013)

I see... Good to see the restricted access plan is working.


----------



## disneycat (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello,

I think I am #96 on the spreadsheet, Christine (disneycat). I am having accessing the spreadsheet with gmail because google is being weird and keeps telling me I am logging in from a different location. Could you please update the Notes section of my name to say this:

On a trip and will not be playing again until Aug 4th.


Thanks!


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 23, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> The person basically deleted _everything_ on the spreadsheet.
> 
> It was like 100-something changes.
> 
> I restored the spreadsheet to a previous version, and revoked privileges.



Well, glad things are much more manageable now

- - - Post Merge - - -



disneycat said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think I am #96 on the spreadsheet, Christine (disneycat). I am having accessing the spreadsheet with gmail because google is being weird and keeps telling me I am logging in from a different location. Could you please update the Notes section of my name to say this:
> 
> ...



I'm having a hard time finding you, the slot you gave me does not seem to correlate to the actual sheet.


----------



## kaylynashley (Jul 23, 2013)

So can I set up shop in spot 173?


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 23, 2013)

disneycat said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think I am #96 on the spreadsheet, Christine (disneycat). I am having accessing the spreadsheet with gmail because google is being weird and keeps telling me I am logging in from a different location. Could you please update the Notes section of my name to say this:
> 
> ...



I went and did that for ya. You're #94 btw. Have fun on your trip!


----------



## arkel (Jul 23, 2013)

This is a great idea! Since I just started playing about a week ago, this will definitely be a good way for me to raise bells.


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 23, 2013)

arkel said:


> This is a great idea! Since I just started playing about a week ago, this will definitely be a good way for me to raise bells.



It's pretty hard to lose with all of us around. Just don't forget to skim through the re-tail forum occasionally. Sometimes people with a good price who aren't members of the project will post a thread there. Saved my neck twice because I slept through some of the good ones.


----------



## disneycat (Jul 24, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> I went and did that for ya. You're #94 btw. Have fun on your trip!



Thank you!


----------



## Flaunty (Jul 24, 2013)

Hoping to join since I'm new to the Stalk Market. I've just been catching and selling bugs/fish for the past few weeks. Request asked!


----------



## aandrekun (Jul 24, 2013)

Requested Access, thanks


----------



## kiuprika (Jul 24, 2013)

Requested access. (?•ᴗ•`)


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey everyone, having a busy week helping my grandma move, hoping to cash out soon and make a profit since I don't have much time to dedicate to updating and checking the sheet. does anyone have anything desirable right now?


----------



## theviolentlolita (Jul 25, 2013)

I have 535 as my price right for this morning, and I might tt to keep it this price. Anyone wan to get in on this?


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 25, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> Hey everyone, having a busy week helping my grandma move, hoping to cash out soon and make a profit since I don't have much time to dedicate to updating and checking the sheet. does anyone have anything desirable right now?



I'd like to give a shout-out to your g-ma!


----------



## Taco_Shell (Jul 25, 2013)

535? Mind if I visit? :3


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 25, 2013)

theviolentlolita: I'm disappointed that I seemed to have missed you. I already cashed out, but I was hoping to find somebody whose town my boyfriend could visit to sell his turnips for a decent price. I'll message you so that hopefully you'll still be TTing for that price to stay!


----------



## toops (Jul 25, 2013)

i have 434 today, although i'm not part of this i'd be willing to let anyone sell that wants to. feel free to pm me
FC: 4441-9086-5334


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 25, 2013)

I've got 389 atm.


----------



## PandasaurusRex (Jul 25, 2013)

I've requested access, though I always seem to have low prices, lol


----------



## A-kun (Jul 25, 2013)

Is there any recent priced towns I can visit? I'll tip  I just need anything better than 175 or I'll take a loss XD;;


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 25, 2013)

A-kun said:


> Is there any recent priced towns I can visit? I'll tip  I just need anything better than 175 or I'll take a loss XD;;


I have 389.


----------



## A-kun (Jul 25, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> I have 389.



Oh, would you mind if I went to your town? I would definitely appreciate it.  and is that Azunyan?


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 25, 2013)

A-kun said:


> Oh, would you mind if I went to your town? I would definitely appreciate it.  and is that Azunyan?



Sure I have some other people in town atm. I'll post when I reopen my gate.


----------



## A-kun (Jul 25, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> Sure I have some other people in town atm. I'll post when I reopen my gate.



Cool, thank you.  I'm patient. Oh, my brother may want to sell, too. He will tip as well. His FC is 4355-9320-5488 and you can put him as the name Kami. If not, that's fine I understand.


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 25, 2013)

A-kun said:


> Cool, thank you.  I'm patient. Oh, my brother may want to sell, too. He will tip as well. His FC is 4355-9320-5488 and you can put him as the name Kami. If not, that's fine I understand.



Ok the gate's open, the two of you can come over whenever you're ready.


----------



## A-kun (Jul 25, 2013)

Awesome, thank you 

- - - Post Merge - - -

It kept waiting for the train and gave me an error.. I'll try again.


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 25, 2013)

A-kun said:


> It kept waiting for the train and gave me an error.. I'll try again.



You connected and it started saving but then I got an error and it reverted back to my last save point. I've reopened the gate.


----------



## A-kun (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks again!  I'm sorry to abruptly leave. I will play on my brother's behalf and sell his quickly  Thanks for your patience!

- - - Post Merge - - -

My brother thanks you as well.  Sorry to tie up your time. Be sure to get your tip. Thanks again


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 25, 2013)

A-kun said:


> Sorry to tie up your time. Be sure to get your tip. Thanks again



No problem, thank you for your business!


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Jul 26, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> I'd like to give a shout-out to your g-ma!



Thank you so very much!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aux10 said:


> No problem, thank you for your business!



Still open for business?


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 26, 2013)

I was just looking at the spread sheet and some stuff has obviously been griefed again...


----------



## Peach Toadstool (Jul 26, 2013)

Turnips are 500 in my town


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 26, 2013)

Amandapanda said:


> Turnips are 500 in my town


Do you think I could come by?


----------



## arkel (Jul 28, 2013)

Is Joan still in anyone's town? I accidentally slept in so I missed my chance to buy this morning


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 28, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> I was just looking at the spread sheet and some stuff has obviously been griefed again...



Which things? I haven't said this publicly before, but I have a notification system set up so that when people change certain things, it emails me immediately telling me who changed it. If things were griefed, I would know about it.


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 28, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> Which things? I haven't said this publicly before, but I have a notification system set up so that when people change certain things, it emails me immediately telling me who changed it. If things were griefed, I would know about it.



There were some messed up friend codes near the bottom.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 28, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> There were some messed up friend codes near the bottom.



Oh, yeah, those were messed with like a week ago, and those people just never fixed their friend codes.


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 28, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> Oh, yeah, those were messed with like a week ago, and those people just never fixed their friend codes.



Ah, ok. I don't normally look over there so I guess I was just slow to notice. It's reassuring to know you have a notification system in place though.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 28, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> Ah, ok. I don't normally look over there so I guess I was just slow to notice. It's reassuring to know you have a notification system in place though.



Indeed it is =)


----------



## Aux10 (Jul 28, 2013)

I had my first big spike last week and some people came over to sell in my town. I have to say, if you ever have a good price and can host some guests, do it. Not only does it allow you to give back to the community from which you have been profiting from but it gives you a greater appreciation for the other members who are willing to donate their time and host so you can sell. It was an enjoyable experience and it makes me want to tip more now. >_< Any ways, if you have the time, do it, it's totally worth it. Hosting sucked up a good chunk of my time but I will definitely do it again if I get the chance.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, I added something new to the spreadsheet. You'll see a yellow row above the turnip prices. This will show you the current day's highest price, along with who has that price and which row you can find them in.

It took me an hour or two to figure it out, but I finally did it. I had to make hidden rows and columns that calculate the date, what day of the week it is, and the highest price for each individual person for each day! You won't see any of that, though.

Anyway, the final formula, excluding all the hidden stuff, looks something like this:

=CONCATENATE("Today's highest price is ", if(text(B11,0)="Sunday", "", if(text(B11,0)="Monday",max(I12:J300), if(text(B11,0)="Tuesday",max(K12:L211), if(text(B11,0)="Wednesday",max(M12:N211), if(text(B11,0)="Thursday",max(O12211), if(text(B11,0)="Friday",max(Q12:R211), if(text(B11,0)="Saturday",max(S12:T211)) )))))) , " Bells, belonging to ", index(G12:G211,MATCH(K9,V12:V211,0)), " in row ", match(K9,V12:V211,0)+11)


----------



## Isabella (Jul 29, 2013)

what's the best price range to sell the turnips? i decided i'd try out the stalk market, never really done it before


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 29, 2013)

Isabella said:


> what's the best price range to sell the turnips? i decided i'd try out the stalk market, never really done it before



Ideally you ought to shoot for the 500+ prices. Anything above what you purchased them for really for profit.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm a bit late, but I'd love to join you guys, requested acces.


----------



## Suho (Jul 29, 2013)

I'v joined today. I'm keeping track of turnip prices and will be keeping track of turnip prices this week.
Edit: Thanks for letting me access the excel document. I'll be updating all week, hopefully.


----------



## ioukta (Jul 29, 2013)

wow so efficient Charity, thank you VERY much !!


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 29, 2013)

ioukta said:


> wow so efficient Charity, thank you VERY much !!



I'm just glad I actually have a reason to do stuff in Excel now.


----------



## tybear009 (Jul 29, 2013)

Just requested access. Hopefully we can all make some money this week.


----------



## Mintbun (Jul 29, 2013)

Requesting access. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Jessa (Jul 29, 2013)

I would like to request access to document.


----------



## Soss (Jul 29, 2013)

I would like access to the spreadsheet so I can post my towns prices. Thanks.


----------



## Arihanyeh (Jul 30, 2013)

Requested access. :3


----------



## aerith1992 (Jul 30, 2013)

Requested access!


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the acces. It seems that I've got the highest turnip price today haha.


----------



## Halation (Jul 30, 2013)

Merel you have 518 today right? Can I come sell my turnips please? FC is 3093-7488-9733. Will tip!


----------



## forgetaboutjulia (Jul 30, 2013)

requested access


----------



## CharmingBerry (Jul 30, 2013)

Requesting access


----------



## zephiros (Jul 30, 2013)

requesting access


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 30, 2013)

373 members so far! =)


----------



## afroevan (Jul 30, 2013)

I have requested access


----------



## Jenel (Jul 31, 2013)

I've requested access


----------



## imagine (Aug 1, 2013)

requested access thanks


----------



## nooky13 (Aug 1, 2013)

Turnips @302 over here.


----------



## zephiros (Aug 1, 2013)

can i join u now?
(i added u btw)


----------



## xxgnexx (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey, can u add me. would love to sell my turnips at your place. I will giv u 100k if i can sell them for 302 at your town.

Add me 0216-0777-4054

Birmingham - Also Adam ^^


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Aug 1, 2013)

nooky13 said:


> Turnips @302 over here.



I might want to come over later, depending on my midday price change, though I'm trying to unload quickly between helping my grandma and a holiday today.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll definitely sell today if possible.


----------



## Datsu (Aug 1, 2013)

I'd like to join, please.
I bought turnips for 93, which from what I've heard is a steal, and I've been getting low-balled by Reese every day, she's offering in the 50-40 range.
If I can sell these, I'll definitely return the favor if I get a nice spike at some point.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Aug 1, 2013)

I cashed out ^^


----------



## CharityDiary (Aug 1, 2013)

BlackBloodWizard said:


> I cashed out ^^



Congrats =)


----------



## Aux10 (Aug 1, 2013)

Cashed out at 513 tonight. Made a fine profit with 18,000 turnips.


----------



## PixieDust (Aug 2, 2013)

Requested access. Sounds like fun


----------



## xxgnexx (Aug 2, 2013)

Also Requested. Guys i really need to sell my turnips before they die on my Sunday. I have 1 day left to find a decent selling price. I'd be happy with 120+.

Any help?

I have 2 million worth about to just die....


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 3, 2013)

I have requested too. I need to get involved with this stalk market. Beetle catching just isn't doing much for me anymore. ^o^


----------



## Detilate (Aug 3, 2013)

Just joined. Hope to make a lot of profit


----------



## logicalnumber (Aug 3, 2013)

Requesting access.


----------



## darkfire25 (Aug 3, 2013)

Requested access


----------



## CharityDiary (Aug 3, 2013)

Everyone = access granted.

We have 405 members now!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 3, 2013)

Ah, thanks. I can't wait to get started tomorrow!


----------



## Miu (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello!  C:  I've requested access.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Flavia (Aug 4, 2013)

I requested access too! <3


----------



## LillyKay (Aug 4, 2013)

I am requesting access please too please.


----------



## miyac (Aug 4, 2013)

Requested Access! :3 

I'm just starting it sounds like fun! Besides, I really need something more than beetle catching, it's getting so tedious.


----------



## Aux10 (Aug 4, 2013)

Weird, spent half an hour running all over town this morning and no matter what I couldn't find Joan. Found Katie though.


----------



## nammy (Aug 4, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> Weird, spent half an hour running all over town this morning and no matter what I couldn't find Joan. Found Katie though.



Use the Megaphone.


----------



## Detilate (Aug 4, 2013)

Aux10 said:


> Weird, spent half an hour running all over town this morning and no matter what I couldn't find Joan. Found Katie though.



It also has to be before 12pm Sunday.
6am - 12pm.


----------



## jenikinz (Aug 4, 2013)

I can't find her either and I also have Katie...it is after 6am and before noon...either she isn't here because of the fireworks show tonight or she is a really good hider.


----------



## Aux10 (Aug 4, 2013)

nammy said:


> Use the Megaphone.



It's not working, Hans keeps replying but not Joan. 



Detilate said:


> It also has to be before 12pm Sunday.
> 6am - 12pm.



I've been doing this for weeks, I'd think I know that by now. Cooper says she's around but she's nowhere to be found.


----------



## jenikinz (Aug 4, 2013)

I think the problem is that we have Katie and until we get rid of her no Joan...I have to leave in 15 minutes and no one is on I can drop her at   looks like no turnips for me this week 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am reading on other forums that anyone with katie seems to be having this issue and once we drop her somewhere joan will appear


----------



## nammy (Aug 4, 2013)

It's not the Fireworks, I found her fine. The Katie thing is good to know for future, though...


----------



## jenikinz (Aug 4, 2013)

yes supposedly you can only have one wandering character at a time and Katie takes precedence over Joan   this stinks...I need somewhere to take her quick or I won't have turnips this week


----------



## Aux10 (Aug 4, 2013)

jenikinz said:


> I am reading on other forums that anyone with katie seems to be having this issue and once we drop her somewhere joan will appear



I thought she had something to do with it. I'll be on vacation for the latter half of the week anyways.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 4, 2013)

Spent 200k on turnips! It was 110 so I'm looking for some REALLY GOOD prices.


----------



## nintendofan61 (Aug 4, 2013)

So I'm getting ready to purchase my first big batch of turnips in my entire life. Lol. How many to buy if I have 20mil+ in the bank? Help me out here  any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 4, 2013)

nintendofan61 said:


> So I'm getting ready to purchase my first big batch of turnips in my entire life. Lol. How many to buy if I have 20mil+ in the bank? Help me out here  any tips would be appreciated!



I suggest spending 1 million bells. If you are successful, spend more and more. If you ever net a loss, make up for lost revenue and keep trying again. 


Spoiler: TIPS:



*Don't buy turnips for more than 150, that is too much.*If you have a dump of money, I'd say go for it. If you know a time traveler who can help you get to amazing prices, go for it.
*Don't buy turnips for less than 75, that is too less.*If you have A LOT (I mean a lot.) of money, go ahead!
*Check Re-Tail prices.*There are two prices: One when it opens, and one afternoon and onward. If the afternoon price is higher than the previous price for that day, you may have multiple spikes in the middle on the week. If you have a really high price, go for it! It's now or never.
*Check your friends' prices!*Your friend's price may be higher! Also, look here on TBT, there will be amazingly high prices sometimes.


----------



## nintendofan61 (Aug 4, 2013)

URGENT: I TIME TRAVELED TO TUESDAY. REESE IS BUYING TURNIPS AT 477 BELLS EACH. COME IF YOU WANT, TIPS ARE APPRECIATED!!


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 5, 2013)

{ i requested access }

today i bought turnips for the first time and made a profit of about 850k. YAY


----------



## Jlirajr (Aug 5, 2013)

I'd like to join this thing. Access requested.


----------



## Miu (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello, this is Miu, from column 199.  C:
Did someone ( who time-travels ) accidentally post their prices under my name?
If you did, I'm sorry for deleting all the data and inputting my own.  ;;  
I hope that you still have records of your prices written somewhere!


----------



## Koconut (Aug 5, 2013)

Can I get access


----------



## Ruesen (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello, I requested access as well.


----------



## jurahsik (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi, could I get access please.


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd love to sell if the prices are right. ^^ I'll be checking back periodically


----------



## Struzana (Aug 7, 2013)

I would love access, please and thank you!


----------



## SunRaven01 (Aug 8, 2013)

This has been such a handy group!


----------



## mousekinn (Aug 8, 2013)

I would love access please


----------



## CharityDiary (Aug 8, 2013)

SunRaven01 said:


> This has been such a handy group!



I'm glad you think so! =)


----------



## BlackBloodWizard (Aug 9, 2013)

Still looking for a sale! ^^


----------



## bjorie (Aug 9, 2013)

I just requested access as well.


----------



## looapples (Aug 12, 2013)

I requested access as riisa.tsu
I play every day ^^ Just started getting into turnips


----------



## Amherst (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello! 

I have requested access with my personal gmail address, thanks in advance


----------



## bahnahnahnah (Aug 17, 2013)

I would also like to request access. Thank you!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 18, 2013)

Cleared the values and changed the week of date, hope that's alright. Gotta ask though, are you guys burned out from playing the stalk market/Animal Crossing or burned out from having to update the document often?


----------



## NinjanaMin (Aug 18, 2013)

I've requested access (vintagetealeaf)


----------



## honeycup (Aug 25, 2013)

Good morning! Requesting access, please!


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Aug 25, 2013)

Requested access :3


----------



## CharityDiary (Aug 25, 2013)

kerryelizabeth said:


> Requested access :3



Everyone = accepted


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Aug 26, 2013)

Requested access! Do you need my email or something so you know who it is?


----------



## CharityDiary (Aug 26, 2013)

kathyceeiscool said:


> Requested access! Do you need my email or something so you know who it is?



Nope, I accept all requests unless they're from an email I have previously blacklisted.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 26, 2013)

Requested access ^^


----------



## Elisba (Sep 8, 2013)

Requesting access


----------



## Elisba (Sep 10, 2013)

I sent my request in two days to be accepted and was approved.  When I went to go post today my entire line was deleted.  Did I forget to do something?


----------



## Meggiieex (Sep 14, 2013)

Requested access c:


----------



## Vin (Sep 14, 2013)

Requesting access. c:


----------



## clemsonwhale (Oct 1, 2013)

Requested! Thanks!! 

Whale@g.


----------



## Azzie (Oct 1, 2013)

Requested. ^_^


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 6, 2013)

Requested


----------



## gabriursa (Oct 6, 2013)

Requested access!


----------



## Yiyi (Oct 30, 2013)

requested accesss =)


----------



## Alexinator (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi i'm new here so do I just say requesting? Cuz I am


----------



## Tchrin (Nov 25, 2013)

Access requested, thanks in advance.


----------



## Lunie (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't know if this is still going or not but joining


----------



## Batossi (Nov 26, 2013)

Requested, if this is still viable.


----------



## Sumemr (Nov 26, 2013)

Access requested, if this is still going on.


----------



## SilentCoru (Jan 12, 2014)

access requested by me as well. Hopefully you guys still update


----------



## CloudMoonZ (Mar 2, 2014)

Im still guessing some people update  and also sorry, I might've moved someone's information on accident ;~:


----------



## Akitoru (Mar 10, 2014)

I requested~


----------



## pokemaikeru (Mar 22, 2014)

This thread is literally dying and it is an important one, let's do what we can to bring back the usefulness this thread once stood for!


----------



## iprefermagneto (Aug 11, 2014)

hey i've just joined, and i've requested access, thank you in advance!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 11, 2014)

Requested Access


----------



## courtcat92 (Aug 11, 2014)

I just requested access.


----------



## lolkero (May 21, 2015)

Hi i just requested access.


----------



## Murazor (Jul 2, 2015)

I requested access! Thank you!


----------



## Sweetened Poison (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello! How active is this thread still? I'm interested in trying out the stalk market and never done it before o3o;; thought this would be a good start


----------



## Refaire24 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm not even sure if this is still active, but I just requested access.


----------



## Cold~ (Aug 16, 2015)

I also have requested access (;


----------



## Chanten (Aug 17, 2015)

i have requested access.


----------



## Bellastic (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi, I just joined the forum because I wanted to try out the stalk market in the game. I'm not sure if this is still active, but like all those above me, I requested access. Thank you!


----------



## darkraivids (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi. I'm kinda new to this website, but I'm happy to try the Stalk Market and this community. I've requested access, so if you could allow me, thank you. I'll post my prices any time I am participating and may want to host. Thanks.


----------



## BlanketMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I requested access, not sure how active it is anymore but always worth a try.


----------



## crimeliker (Sep 16, 2017)

requested access.


----------



## Peter (Sep 16, 2017)

Since this is a thread made in 2013, and the thread owner hasn't been online here since 2014, I'm just assuming this isn't an active thread anymore. Closing it here. 

Remember we have our stickied Official Turnip Prices Thread available to use!


----------

